# 60 Days today...counting down



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Twinkle is 60 days today. I have not posted earlier because of some negative comments I have read on some very recent threads. I am certainly not tarring everybody with the same brush, I just dont need any harsh comments about my cat.

She did get out at Christmas,(VERY BUSY TIME OF YEAR, WITH FAMILY AND EVERYTHING:yesnod I know it sounds nieve but I really didin't know she was in season, she hadn't displayed any season habits shall we say!

Having said all that I am not going to cut off my nose to spite my face :nonod: and there are a lot of knowlegable people on the site that are always very nice if anybody needs some advice.

Will keep you updated if you would like me to.:smile5:


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oooooooooh Exciting, not long now, Good luck


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you fifibelle .


----------



## RockRomantic (Apr 29, 2009)

aww good luck with the babies!!!!! hope it all goes well, would love to see updates of them in future xxx


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Not long to go now!!! Has it really been 60 days since Xmas??hmy: where does the time go??

Good luck! The next 5-7 days will feel like 5-7 weeks!! LOL

let us know how everything goes and remember ... Photos!!


----------



## Spaniel mad (Jul 17, 2009)

Good luck. I hope all goes well and i cannot wait to see pics x


----------



## maisey moo 12 (Feb 19, 2010)

The last few days is awful the wait drove me around the bend. Let us know how she gets.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Thank you for all your support. :blush:

I will update when there are any changes. I will post pics as soon as they are born..Promise:yesnod:

And yes the wait is killing me. lol


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Here are some pics of her at day 61.


----------



## sootisox (Apr 23, 2009)

Wow she looks big! Good luck with the birth!


----------



## fifibelle (Jan 7, 2010)

Oh bless her, she looks very similer to Fifi


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

Hi Serena,

She is really big! 

Alisha is 11 months old its her first and last litter, she got out and i never noted the dates. I took her the vet and she told me there were 2 kittens and she was big; and that she would have them next week or the latest the following week, well, they came and went, I went back to the vet, this time she said she wasnt very big and she had a week to go or latest following week, they have now passed too! So im just waiting,


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Hi Moggie,

She looks nearly as big as Twink and twink is 65 days on sunday, so I would watch her closely. Keep in touch, cos I think they may go together.

Take care


----------



## celicababe1986 (Jun 22, 2009)

oooo kitty race 

who's going to pop first??? exciting!!


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

lol!

Alsha is licking her lady bits excessively  and stopped eating yesterday good signs :001_tt1:

How is Twinks doing?:wink: sjreilly72


----------



## Rebs (Feb 6, 2010)

Omg sjreilly72 she's looks like our Stripe who we lost in December to mouth cancer and old age :C 

Good luck when the kittens are born! You must must post photos of them


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

how exciting, get your camera ready, ..........


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

moggie said:


> lol!
> 
> Alsha is licking her lady bits excessively  and stopped eating yesterday good signs :001_tt1:
> 
> How is Twinks doing?:wink: sjreilly72


Hi Moggie,

Twink is ok, although a little quiet. Don't think she will go today.:nonod:

Sounds like Alisha is almost there I remember Twink licking for England and she was very vocal as well, and she wouldn't leave me alone. Please keep in touch I am getting a tad nervous now.:blush:


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Rebs said:


> Omg sjreilly72 she's looks like our Stripe who we lost in December to mouth cancer and old age :C
> 
> Good luck when the kittens are born! You must must post photos of them


Sorry to hear of your loss it is never easy. I will post pics as soon as I can...promise:001_tt1:


----------



## Saikou (Apr 2, 2008)

Is this her first pregnancy ? Hope Mum and babies have a quick easy birth.


----------



## moggie (Jan 29, 2010)

yes its her first and last, the vet would not do the op to stop her getting pregnant until she had her first season, she got out, she is now 1yr old. She has done really well


----------



## Nicky10 (Jan 11, 2010)

Good luck to you both I hope it all goes well. I can't wait to see the pictures when you can.


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

*UPDATE DAY 65*

Well it is day 65 and nothing :nonod:.. She is sat in the kitchen watching my husband cook roast chicken.

She has been eating , she has been a bit clingy but not at all vocal. I can still feel the babies moving. hmy:

I bet she will go tonight and have me up all night, I have a driving lesson 9am! :blush:

Will let you all know if anything happens.


----------



## Milly22 (Sep 15, 2008)

sjreilly72 said:


> *UPDATE DAY 65*
> 
> Well it is day 65 and nothing :nonod:.. She is sat in the kitchen watching my husband cook roast chicken.
> 
> ...


Is she acting strange at all ? They like to keep you waiting!


----------



## colliemerles (Nov 2, 2007)

she will have them when your busy doing something,( probably your driving lesson tomorrow,) .......


----------



## sjreilly72 (Jan 8, 2009)

Saikou said:


> Is this her first pregnancy ? Hope Mum and babies have a quick easy birth.


This is her second litter, I think Moggie thought you where asking about her cat lol

*UPDATE DAY 65*

She has been quite quiet today, been in and out of her box, nothing else really to report.


----------



## happyinyournappy (Feb 22, 2010)

I hope that these kittens have all arrived now?


----------

